# First Jack



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

We left Dauphin Island around noon for a short off shore trip. We started trolling around Ford Morgan for Kings and Spanish. Lots of birds but very scattered. After 45min I got a bit on a gotcha and game was on. After 20 minutes on light tackle we pulled the hook without even seeing what we hooked. 
We changed game plan and free lined some croakers. No action for an hour before my boy got it going again. It took forever to get the Jack in but my boy did a great job an being patient. The rest is history. His first Jack ever and the biggest fish he caught so far.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good fish, congrats


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those Jack Crevalles are a blast! Congrats to both of y'all!


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

What's the point in keeping them? They're a good fight but not table fare.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go on your 1st.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

scjeff said:


> What's the point in keeping them? They're a good fight but not table fare.


Cause he wanted to.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That camper does not look happy.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice YFT.:thumbsup:....lol.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I LOVE to catch those!!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

WhyMe said:


> That camper does not look happy.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


He is 17. What do you expect? that is his happy face :thumbup:


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Bet he thought he'd hooked a freight train. What a blast.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Keep it up!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't tell an Asian they aren't good to eat!


----------



## All Salt (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is the first Jack I caught and yes I thought it was a freight train!


----------



## All Salt (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats great job!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

scjeff said:


> What's the point in keeping them? They're a good fight but not table fare.


They make good bait , crab and pinfish trap , Chum etc.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Achim2 said:


> He is 17. What do you expect? that is his happy face :thumbup:


Boy is that ever the truth! I believe my 16 yr. old thinks his face will crack if he smiles. Oh well, he'll do like the rest of us and live and learn. I tried to tell him not to take himself so seriously... nobody else does!:thumbup:

BTW...That didnt make him smile either


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Fishing under the Brooke's bridge years ago with the little ones, my son hooked a little Jack on his Spiderman reel, I thought the thing was going to explode! I'll never forget that look on his face, .... priceless!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Too bad they don't fight much....lol


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> They make good bait , crab and pinfish trap , Chum etc.


I put a piece on the grill and It was ok. Have eaten worse. (40lbs black drum)  Added only salt pepper and lemon . We will use the rest to chum for snapper. Nothing will be wasted.


----------

